# Tego skins-



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I am so addicted to making Tego skins, there are so many beautiful patterns and designs, when you make them yourself. Its endless....
I don't even have my Kindle yet, and I must have made 6 skins so far.
I have not received any of them yet, as it takes a long time for custom made.

Has anyone tried these skins, and if so how is there quality? Lets say, compared to Decal Girl?
I would love to know, before I make anymore!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have two DecalGirl skins, and they are beautiful, colors are clear, lines are precise, can't imagine anything better.  I am going to order a Tego skin just to compare and to have a custom made skin.  I also ordered two of the brand new DecalGirl skin designs, and are awaiting their arrival.  I need a Tego or two to balance everything out  LOLOL


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Ricky -

Looking forward to your report on the results of this "experiment"!  LOL

Really, do post what your experiences are with each and how they differ (if they do).

Marci


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

ricky said:


> I have two DecalGirl skins, and they are beautiful, colors are clear, lines are precise, can't imagine anything better. I am going to order a Tego skin just to compare and to have a custom made skin. I also ordered two of the brand new DecalGirl skin designs, and are awaiting their arrival. I need a Tego or two to balance everything out LOLOL


Yes Ricky, inquiring minds will be waiting...


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

If you scroll down, there is a post and pics of a Tego skin. I believe it is under "design your own skin". I have two ordered and according to the email I received this week, mine are done and waiting "packaging"? Hoping to receive them soon. I will post when I get mine as well.

ETA: This is the link I was referencing:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1545.0.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How does it fit on over the next page/previous page buttons?  The pic I looked at made it look it was one piece?

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine today too here is a picture...









I like it even though the color is a little off. Also you can see they enlarged the type on some
of the button labels. I actually think they could remove the type all together.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That is lovely Octochick!


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Great news, Sailorman and Octochick   I got an email today saying mine were shipped today!  Can't wait to get them and post.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI: I think they are in Canada, it took over a week for mine to come...so just be patient.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I got mine today too here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Very pretty!


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice Sailorman!  Green with envy here--having to wait!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sailorman said:


> Here are a few pictures I took this morning in the office of the tego design I made. I'm really happy with it.
> 
> The first picture is of my leather/canvas Strangedog cover. I also have the Oberon Tree Of Life cover, but IDK, I'm kinda digging this one right now. So simple and 'understated'? Anyway, I like it.


Very nice! I have the same StrangeDog cover, but am waiting for my Kindle. Thanks for giving me an idea what a Kindle would like if it where in there. I like the cover very well.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I got a mytego cover yesterday, and I like it a lot.  What I love is that apparently nobody has really talked to them about the Kindle yet, so the back piece covers the entire back, not just the plastic parts.  I got a design that doesn't actually show on the front, but it's perfect on the back.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to do another one, especially given their apparently casual approach to US copyright laws.  (I realize I shouldn't say that, but not that I'm not showing the skin here, either.  I figure it's the least I can do.)

I think the mytego skin was slightly more expensive than the decal girl skin, and naturally they don't offer the screen saver to go with it.  I like the large print on the buttons.  Not that I don't know where Previous Page and Next Page are, but b/c all buttons look alike when you're showing it to someone.  Also, there was nothing to cover the "Back" button, which I found unusual, but just barely noteworthy.  

My opinion was also that the mytego skin was easier to apply than the Decal Girl skin, but it could have been b/c this is now my second skin, so to speak.  Also, since the back cover takes up the entire back cover, I thought it was easier to just line up the buttons and the speaker hole with the slots, and the rest sort of fell into place.  I also liked that there were fewer small pieces.

Overall, I was pleased with the product.  But I still also like decal girl.  I also discovered there's not really a way to remove an old skin for use at a later time.  Ah well.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you guys like your tego skins! I ordered a Decal Girl skin a few weeks ago and was disappointed by the graphic quality. It wasn't as crisp and saturated as I'd expected. I'm going to return it, and have since ordered a Tego skin. I'd looked at Tego before, but I didn't realize what an extensive library of designs that they had to choose from! I thought you had to upload your own design, which I wasn't interested in doing at that time. Really, they have GORGOUS designs... it was hard to choose! Here's what I got: 














I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I got a mytego cover yesterday, and I like it a lot. What I love is that apparently nobody has really talked to them about the Kindle yet, so the back piece covers the entire back, not just the plastic parts. I got a design that doesn't actually show on the front, but it's perfect on the back. I'm pretty sure I'm going to do another one, especially given their apparently casual approach to US copyright laws. (I realize I shouldn't say that, but not that I'm not showing the skin here, either. I figure it's the least I can do.)
> 
> I think the mytego skin was slightly more expensive than the decal girl skin, and naturally they don't offer the screen saver to go with it. I like the large print on the buttons. Not that I don't know where Previous Page and Next Page are, but b/c all buttons look alike when you're showing it to someone. Also, there was nothing to cover the "Back" button, which I found unusual, but just barely noteworthy.
> 
> ...


They were suppose to fix the back so it does have a cut out for the battery, mine did. You may need to cut yours. you might need to get to the reset button behind the battery.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Panjo said:


> I'm glad to hear that you guys like your tego skins! I ordered a Decal Girl skin a few weeks ago and was disappointed by the graphic quality. It wasn't as crisp and saturated as I'd expected. I'm going to return it, and have since ordered a Tego skin. I'd looked at Tego before, but I didn't realize what an extensive library of designs that they had to choose from! I thought you had to upload your own design, which I wasn't interested in doing at that time. Really, they have GORGOUS designs... it was hard to choose! Here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty and colorful!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

sailorman said:


> Here are a few pictures I took this morning in the office of the tego design I made. I'm really happy with it.
> 
> The first picture is of my leather/canvas Strangedog cover. I also have the Oberon Tree Of Life cover, but IDK, I'm kinda digging this one right now. So simple and 'understated'? Anyway, I like it.
> 
> ...


Great boat design , very nice with that cover!


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't have my Kindle yet, but I might have to order one of these. I played around on the site and made a skin with a flower print. Beautiful!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the thing I really like about them, is knowing no one else has yours!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

that's right, no one has your design but you..  That is very powerful!


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, got my Tego skins--I am well pleased with the quality.  I went to take pics, but alas my teenage daughter has used up the batteries in my camera, again.  As soon as I can will post pics.  I will definitely be ordering from them again.  They take a while, but worth it IMO.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, be sure and let us know how it looks with that Forest cover!  I'm thinking I might be able to get an Oberon cover with my tax refund, and I'm looking at that one or the Avenue of Trees.

Unless I decide to go with red and wait for the River Garden.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

crebel said:


> This is what I picked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

When you get the confirmation email it will have an attachment of your skin- you can post it then.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

crebel said:


> Did the Photobucket account thing and think I figured it out! Here it is


I love the colors, your skin is just beautiful!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

You must, must, must

post pictures of the Kindle & the Cover & both together!

After you are done thanking you kids, staring it like this  that is  

What an an incredible design - it really does go with the Oberon cover you ordered.

Congratulation on posting your first messages here *and* pictures here on KB,

Marci


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

That skin is beautiful!!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! Mine is going to ship soon. I can't believe how long it takes! But they do a good job of keeping you posted. I can't wait!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Got mine, they are just great! The color isn't very good in these pictures because I took them with my cell phone. I also wish there was a slit where that dent is (to hold it to the cover) but so far it's not too bad.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Forever! LOL! Let's see... I ordered on January 9, and it arrived on February 13. So, a little over a month.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

panjo and crebel, your tego skins look great! congrats!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally found the camera:









Let's edit this to make that puppy a little more manageable.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Robin, That is beautiful!! I am a disney freak and would never have thought to do my own skin like that. Hmmmm...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

That's Robin "copyright infringement" Goodfellow.


I would think that, say, castle pictures would work well too.  For example.


----------

